# How could a 15 year old make money?



## frendly (Feb 23, 2022)

My girl friend said she’ll sell some cookies at school  my future trad wife
the thing is with her idea it’ll only make about 14-20 dollars a week which is useless because the supplies cost more than what she’s making. I can’t get a job until the summer and I don’t even know if my parents will even let me get one because they’re cucks. I need to money max asap


----------



## Korea (Feb 23, 2022)

You can't.

You have no options as a 15yr old besides selling lemonade TBH.

When you turn 16, you can start getting a real job.


----------



## frendly (Feb 23, 2022)

Korea said:


> You can't.
> 
> You have no options as a 15yr old besides selling lemonade TBH.
> 
> When you turn 16, you can start getting a real job.


I have a work permit from my school, and by then I’ll be 16


----------



## Korea (Feb 23, 2022)

frendly said:


> I have a work permit from my school, and by then I’ll be 16


You still need parental permission, even with a school permit at 15.

If you get parental permission + school permit then you can work at 15.


----------



## currylightskin (Feb 23, 2022)

frendly said:


> My girl friend said she’ll sell some cookies at school  my future trad wife
> the thing is with her idea it’ll only make about 14-20 dollars a week which is useless because the supplies cost more than what she’s making. I can’t get a job until the summer and I don’t even know if my parents will even let me get one because they’re cucks. I need to money max asap


Trad wives have low iq. Dumb af


----------



## frendly (Feb 23, 2022)

currylightskin said:


> Trad wives have low iq. Dumb af


Truth


----------



## StuffedFrog (Feb 24, 2022)

stop fucking posting holy shit you are a fucking bitch 
"oh im 15 i need to this"
"i need to move out and get a ged"
"i want to get into a relationship with a 30 year old at the gym"
you are fucking stupid go and fucking make friends you dumb ass idiot


----------



## frendly (Feb 24, 2022)

StuffedFrog said:


> stop fucking posting holy shit you are a fucking bitch
> "oh im 15 i need to this"
> "i need to move out and get a ged"
> "i want to get into a relationship with a 30 year old at the gym"
> you are fucking stupid go and fucking make friends you dumb ass idiot


I have friends but they are only assets to me, I hate every single one of them


----------



## StuffedFrog (Feb 24, 2022)

frendly said:


> I have friends but they are only assets to me, I hate every single one of them
> 
> View attachment 1560901


you are a fucking weirdo who deserves the outcomes of the shit you are planning i feel empathy for your dad who wants to kick you out you are so on the spectrum you morphed in it to camouflage your girlfriend was justified to leave you,


----------



## hebbewem (Feb 24, 2022)

By selling your body to old men that can't legally fuck you


----------



## PYT (Feb 24, 2022)

StuffedFrog said:


> stop fucking posting holy shit you are a fucking bitch
> "oh im 15 i need to this"
> "i need to move out and get a ged"
> "i want to get into a relationship with a 30 year old at the gym"
> you are fucking stupid go and fucking make friends you dumb ass idiot


Based


----------



## Pretty (Feb 24, 2022)

learn how to code, photoshop or edit videos


----------



## Nad (Feb 24, 2022)

if you are nt enough you could try selling carts


----------



## frendly (Feb 24, 2022)

StuffedFrog said:


> you are a fucking weirdo who deserves the outcomes of the shit you are planning i feel empathy for your dad who wants to kick you out you are so on the spectrum you morphed in it to camouflage your girlfriend was justified to leave you,


Mom denies the autism


Nad said:


> if you are nt enough you could try selling carts


good idea hope I don’t get caught. Is selling cocaine a good start?


----------



## johneffen (Feb 24, 2022)

you can get a court order with your parents permission to start working earlier. you can also get a remote job at rev.com however they take months to respond and your gonna have to somehow do the id verification through your dad. you can probably find some people looking for a dog walker on facebook.

also as soon as you turn 16, you legally can have a job, your parents can’t do anything about that except take away shit they bought for you.

in response to your other thread: you should leach off your parents as long as possible as long as they aren’t getting in your way/restricting you too much.


----------



## johneffen (Feb 24, 2022)

if you can code or learn another skill making roblox games that can make you some money. i’ve made around 200 doing commissions. it’s pretty much a waste of time compared to wagecucking. you spend 8 hours coding/building and only get like $20 max from commissions. i’ve seen some kids make hundreds off commissions though. modeling is the highest return imo since if ur good at modeling it takes like 5 mins to make $10. i wouldn’t trade because you can just trade bot.


----------



## frendly (Feb 24, 2022)

johneffen said:


> if you can code or learn another skill making roblox games that can make you some money. i’ve made around 200 doing commissions. it’s pretty much a waste of time compared to wagecucking. you spend 8 hours coding/building and only get like $20 max from commissions. i’ve seen some kids make hundreds off commissions though. modeling is the highest return imo since if ur good at modeling it takes like 5 mins to make $10. i wouldn’t trade because you can just trade bot.


Thanks dude, I’m gonna start doing peoples homework on Reddit and at school. Maybe sell some old shoes as well… I also have a watch I don’t use that is worth 120 dollars


----------



## Deleted member 17702 (Feb 24, 2022)

for now i'd say just focus on studies and start learning programming, then when youre 16 go wageslave at some basic job, you'll be able to make a good bit by mooching off your parents and just saving everything


----------



## frendly (Feb 24, 2022)

RickyApe said:


> for now i'd say just focus on studies and start learning programming, then when youre 16 go wageslave at some basic job, you'll be able to make a good bit by mooching off your parents and just saving everything


Thanks bro


----------



## Deleted member 17702 (Feb 24, 2022)

frendly said:


> Thanks bro


yeah theres not much of a point of tryna make money rn, just try to start things up like getting a driver's license, learning programming, maybe setting up an ecommerce shop if you know how, etc. Some real money will come when you wageslave with no rent


----------



## frendly (Feb 24, 2022)

RickyApe said:


> yeah theres not much of a point of tryna make money rn, just try to start things up like getting a driver's license, learning programming, maybe setting up an ecommerce shop if you know how, etc. Some real money will come when you wageslave with no rent


This summer I’ll hopefully get a job, and I’m getting my license soon .


----------



## Deleted member 17702 (Feb 24, 2022)

frendly said:


> This summer I’ll hopefully get a job, and I’m getting my license soon .


good luck bro, hoping to do the same this summer


----------



## BossCel (Feb 26, 2022)

Dude, don't listen to all the losers. There are endless possibilities to make money, but there is no get-rich-quick-scheme that works. Everything takes some time. But I recommend first of all broading your knowledge on how a business works. There are some books I can recommend, but I would start with "E-Myth". 

Just sit down and think, what do business people or people that have money around you need? What services are already provided? Garden? Cleaning? Websites? Watch what people need. Then don't be afraid to cold call them. And first of all, never do the work yourself. Always, always hire somebody to do the work. 

F.e. Some landlord/property management firm needs a cleaningservice? Can you get a contract for $150/month? yes? great. Now let somebody else do the work for $14/hour and take the rest. It's quite as easy as it sounds. I have several business running okayisch. So ask ahead if you want more advice.


----------



## fjor2096 (Feb 26, 2022)

frendly said:


> My girl friend said she’ll sell some cookies at school  my future trad wife


That's so cute jfl


----------



## Kevin Logan (Feb 26, 2022)

Sell ntf


----------



## incel194012940 (Feb 26, 2022)

frendly said:


> My girl friend said she’ll sell some cookies at school  my future trad wife
> the thing is with her idea it’ll only make about 14-20 dollars a week which is useless because the supplies cost more than what she’s making. I can’t get a job until the summer and I don’t even know if my parents will even let me get one because they’re cucks. I need to money max asap


That’s not a bad idea from her if her parents buy the supplies. Join some faggy school club and pretend it’s a fundraiser.


----------



## Deleted member 16380 (Feb 26, 2022)

> How could a 15 year old make money...


Well, there is always an option...


----------



## frendly (Feb 26, 2022)

RickyApe said:


> good luck bro, hoping to do the same this summer





BossCel said:


> Dude, don't listen to all the losers. There are endless possibilities to make money, but there is no get-rich-quick-scheme that works. Everything takes some time. But I recommend first of all broading your knowledge on how a business works. There are some books I can recommend, but I would start with "E-Myth".
> 
> Just sit down and think, what do business people or people that have money around you need? What services are already provided? Garden? Cleaning? Websites? Watch what people need. Then don't be afraid to cold call them. And first of all, never do the work yourself. Always, always hire somebody to do the work.
> 
> F.e. Some landlord/property management firm needs a cleaningservice? Can you get a contract for $150/month? yes? great. Now let somebody else do the work for $14/hour and take the rest. It's quite as easy as it sounds. I have several business running okayisch. So ask ahead if you want more advice.


Bookmarked this, thank you.


----------



## pain (Mar 4, 2022)

ur on the internet.. your options are endless.. lol i got rich off of the internet at age 16


----------



## LooksOverAll (Mar 4, 2022)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> Just get a retail job. When you don’t have to pay rent or food shit $$ adds up.
> 
> Ive made ~22k and have 15k saved @17.


Or L2code while living with parents and work 2 remote jobs. I can afford a lambo by the time I ascend.


----------



## PYT (Mar 6, 2022)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> Just get a retail job. When you don’t have to pay rent or food shit $$ adds up.
> 
> Ive made ~22k and have 15k saved @17.


I’m working as a dishwasher in a restaurant this shit is as, is retail really that better?

I get payed 11 an hour for hella work


----------



## PYT (Mar 6, 2022)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> Just get a retail job. When you don’t have to pay rent or food shit $$ adds up.
> 
> Ive made ~22k and have 15k saved @17.


Put me on bro I can’t wage slave this work for shit pay but I need money to live comfortably 

@ht-normie-ascending


----------



## PYT (Mar 6, 2022)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> I made 16-17$/hr entry level retail/fast food. But I live in a HCOL area, and the min. wage is like 14$.
> 
> I have also tutored kids for 20-30$/hr.
> 
> ...


So let’s say I’ve only worked as a scare actor and dish washer to I put that in experienced as a retail assosciate?

Is shit in general more expensive there?


----------



## KAMII (Mar 7, 2022)

frendly said:


> My girl friend said she’ll sell some cookies at school  my future trad wife
> the thing is with her idea it’ll only make about 14-20 dollars a week which is useless because the supplies cost more than what she’s making. I can’t get a job until the summer and I don’t even know if my parents will even let me get one because they’re cucks. I need to money max asap


 maybe crypto currency 
or fraud like finessing niggas and cc fraud maybe but u always need money at first to start these


----------



## Deleted member 17768 (Mar 7, 2022)

Sell juules or vape or whatever the fuck those things are to normies in your school.


----------



## Deleted member 17768 (Mar 7, 2022)

pain said:


> ur on the internet.. your options are endless.. lol i got rich off of the internet at age 16


How!? Do you live in a first world country?


----------



## Deleted member 18012 (Mar 7, 2022)

At that age your best bet is a lemonade stand


----------



## Deleted member 17768 (Mar 7, 2022)

frendly said:


> I have friends but they are only assets to me, I hate every single one of them
> 
> View attachment 1560901


Not cool. Nothing can replace high school friends. Including money, stacies, whatever...


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Mar 7, 2022)

Back when I was in middle school and first few years of high school, I was making bout $100 a week selling candy. 

when I went to a hood school full of blacks, I made my own recipe, kool aid powder mixed with gummy words. Made a killing

Good times


----------



## KAMII (Mar 7, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> Or L2code while living with parents and work 2 remote jobs. I can afford a lambo by the time I ascend.


ur getting lefort right or what r u getting also ur dickmaxing?


----------



## KAMII (Mar 7, 2022)

KAMII said:


> maybe crypto currency
> or fraud like finessing niggas and cc fraud maybe but u always need money at first to start these


BRO I FOUND OUT THE SHITTIEST WAY 2 make money i forgot about hmu and i can help u with it since my friend did it LMAOO


Doordash scam discord servers
claim that they only have to pay 60% of the meal cause ur secret doordash method only makes u pay 50% and people will send u money
and u ban them asap 

and you make a vouch channel on the discord server were u have ur friends "vouch" for u and then people will think its more believable 
my friend made like 800$ with this but he had his money in btc wich made him go up to like 2k+


----------



## PYT (Mar 7, 2022)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> Be creative. It depends on what you apply for. Feel free to say you worked as a sales rep for your uncle or whatever the fuck.
> 
> Yes, but my only expense that is area dependent is gas $$ and car insurance for a beater shitbox


So air forces are 100 bucks for you too?

How will I cope tbh


----------



## PYT (Mar 7, 2022)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> Yes lol.
> 
> I worked 30 hours a week while in school full time it was pretty brutal. Its a trade off but I afford surgery, shit ton of roids/gh, and will have the rest to put myself thru school after financial aid.


Fuark and you have financial AID

I don’t know how much I worked this week but it was a lot and I’m still barely getting payed it’s over

I’m wasting my whole first check on looksmaxxes and clothes then saving up the rest


----------



## sensei (Mar 20, 2022)

frendly said:


> My girl friend said she’ll sell some cookies at school  my future trad wife
> the thing is with her idea it’ll only make about 14-20 dollars a week which is useless because the supplies cost more than what she’s making. I can’t get a job until the summer and I don’t even know if my parents will even let me get one because they’re cucks. I need to money max asap


sports betting


----------



## xefo (Mar 20, 2022)

open a hotdog stand


----------



## randomuser2407 (Mar 20, 2022)

Either get a job or start your own business.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 20, 2022)

frendly said:


> My girl friend said she’ll sell some cookies at school  my future trad wife
> the thing is with her idea it’ll only make about 14-20 dollars a week which is useless because the supplies cost more than what she’s making. I can’t get a job until the summer and I don’t even know if my parents will even let me get one because they’re cucks. I need to money max asap


Go get them jobs


----------



## Trickane (Mar 20, 2022)

im also 15 and sometimes i make snapchat accounts saying that im 12 and send old men cropped pictures of little kid feet. then i say that i'll send full nudes if they send me money via paypal. then if they send the money i just block them. i've made like 30 bucks this way which is pretty good tbh


----------



## xefo (Mar 20, 2022)

Trickane said:


> im also 15 and sometimes i make snapchat accounts saying that im 12 and send old men cropped pictures of little kid feet. then i say that i'll send full nudes if they send me money via paypal. then if they send the money i just block them. i've made like 30 bucks this way which is pretty good tbh


damn bro just do this 1000 more times and ull be able to afford a bimax to fix your jaw


----------



## Trickane (Mar 20, 2022)

xefo said:


> damn bro just do this 1000 more times and ull be able to afford a bimax to fix your jaw


when have i posted my jaw


----------



## xefo (Mar 20, 2022)

Trickane said:


> when have i posted my jaw


I could sense the estrogen induced downward growth through the screen


----------



## Trickane (Mar 20, 2022)

xefo said:


> I could sense the estrogen induced downward growth through the screen








is it over


----------



## litaz (Mar 20, 2022)

sell a skill on fiverr or cut peoples grass or wash their car for money


----------



## litaz (Mar 20, 2022)

Trickane said:


> im also 15 and sometimes i make snapchat accounts saying that im 12 and send old men cropped pictures of little kid feet. then i say that i'll send full nudes if they send me money via paypal. then if they send the money i just block them. i've made like 30 bucks this way which is pretty good tbh


lool how do you contact the old men


----------



## xefo (Mar 20, 2022)

Trickane said:


> View attachment 1598673
> 
> is it over


sexy


----------



## Trickane (Mar 20, 2022)

i use sites like KidsChat and ponytown 


litaz said:


> lool how do you contact the old men


----------



## poloralf (Mar 21, 2022)

frendly said:


> My girl friend said she’ll sell some cookies at school  my future trad wife
> the thing is with her idea it’ll only make about 14-20 dollars a week which is useless because the supplies cost more than what she’s making. I can’t get a job until the summer and I don’t even know if my parents will even let me get one because they’re cucks. I need to money max asap


hmmm how much time do you spend in front of the laptop ?


----------



## frendly (Mar 21, 2022)

poloralf said:


> hmmm how much time do you spend in front of the laptop ?


I don’t have one, I have a phone but I’m barely allowed to go outside


----------



## poloralf (Mar 21, 2022)

frendly said:


> I don’t have one, I have a phone but I’m barely allowed to go outside


----------



## Trickane (Mar 21, 2022)

get betabuxxed by your cousin


----------



## Everest (Mar 21, 2022)

Go on fiverr and get a meme job like typesetting or transcribing or test out uis online. worked for me (source: 15)


----------



## Bitchwhipper2 (Mar 21, 2022)

I sell moonshine


----------



## Deleted member 18418 (Mar 21, 2022)

Just break up with her theory


----------

